# JavaFX



## MQue (5. Dez 2008)

hat sich mit javaFX schon jemand beschäftigt, mich würde interessieren, was eigentlich Serverseitig für eine Technologie eingesetzt wird und wie die Übertragung vonstatten geht, 
hat jemand eine Ahnung,

Hab mit auch die Seite 
http://www.javafx.com/samples/EffectsPlayground/index.html 
angesehen, bin aber noch nicht schlau daraus geworden, wie man solche javafx- Seiten anzeigen kann und die Webstart- Versionen funktionierten bei mir auch nicht,


----------



## vogella (16. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

Webstart geht bei mir auch nicht. Serverseitig kannst Du ganz normales Java programmieren. Wegen einer Einführung in das Thema JavaFX kannst Du mal hier in den Thread schauen: Discussion über JavaFx

Du brauchst natürlich Java 1.6 Update 10 oder 11.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## FArt (17. Dez 2008)

Serverseitig kannst du machen was du willst, denn eigentlich sind das erst mal "rich clients".

Da läuft auf der "Serverseite" ein Webserver, der mit HTML ein Applet anreicht... fertig...oder eben Webstart.
Aber natürlich kann das dann auch ein EJB Client werden... oder ein Webserviceclient... oder was auch immer.

Man sollte es aber so sehen wie es ist: das soll eine Alternative (Konkurrenz) zu Flash sein, und so ist es auch aufgestellt.

Der Zustand ist derzeit noch sehr dürftig... ein paar gute Tutorials aber sonst kaum tiefergehende Doku... vieles ist noch sehr magisch und man muss sich die Infos zusammensuchen oder zusammenreimen.


----------

